
Ask HN: Is there a way to get a receipt/proof that server didn't crash? - lala_lala
We recently had elections in Pakistan. We had a fiasco in our elections and I had a question.<p>Election Commission had this Android app which was supposed to transmit results from polling station to federal agency. Supposedly the system crashed on the eve of elections.
Now agency which developed the system is claiming that system didn&#x27;t crash, while other agencies are claiming it did crash.<p>Now is it possible technically to check whether server kept running (usings logs etc, (tempering?))? Can we somehow get a receipt&#x2F;proof that server kept running and didn&#x27;t crash?<p>What could have been done for the system of such scale to not fail?
======
TomMarius
You can have several independent parties that run a server that constantly
pings and measures response times.

